# MassCop (The Union) Letter to Senator Warren.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Our blood will be on her hands.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah,
What Scott said+1
She's so outta touch now, and MSNBC was having an orgasm cuz a poll put's her in second place next to Joe Biden.
Yeah so 837 people in a morning poll suddenly represents the entire democratic party.......................They're screwed!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

mpd61 said:


> Yeah,
> What Scott said+1
> She's so outta touch now, and MSNBC was having an orgasm cuz a poll put's her in second place next to Joe Biden.
> Yeah so 837 people in a morning poll suddenly represents the entire democratic party.......................They're screwed!


837, the rest are leftist NAZIs...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Yeah,
> What Scott said+1
> She's so outta touch now, and MSNBC was having an orgasm cuz a poll put's her in second place next to Joe Biden.
> Yeah so 837 people in a morning poll suddenly represents the entire democratic party.......................They're screwed!


Well she and Joe "we believe truth over facts" Biden are two peas in a pod.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

All Pocahontas is doing is digging a deeper hole for her political career. No way she wins the dem primary even though seeing her win would be entertaining. It Would also make Trumps job of winning easier.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Seen her ranting and raving about something on the TV couple days ago. Turned the sound down, can't stand the bitch.

Had no idea she was still carrying on about "killer cops"


----------

